# Alsek River Trip Looking for Participants



## kiteozone (Jun 8, 2009)

Alsek River Trip Notification Alaska/Yukon Class IV

Glaciers, Grizzly Bears, Mountains and Icebergs amidst a profusion of wild flowers.
This 16 day trip with a put in on 1 Sept. This trip will have multiple layover days for mountain-based exploration with an emphasis on mountaineering. Research this trip thoroughly prior to committing. This is a serious trip, 2 notches above a Grand Canyon Trip.
Maximum estimated cost $3-4K based on your personal arrival in Whitehorse Yukon. $300 nonrefundable deposit will be deposited into the trip escrow account. Passport and drysuit required. Team members need to be 100% committed to hard work. This is an expedition not a vacation. In case of road closure, glacial surge, landslide etc. the Tatshenshini River is the backup river. 
Participants need to provide a written river résumé with specialized skills listing, climbing experience and watercraft specifics. This is a once-in-a-lifetime sensory overload experience on the most spectacular river trip in North America. All equipment needs to be in Salt Lake City Utah on 15 August 2015 to be broken down and packaged for long haul truck transport to Canada.
Three weeks of your schedule needs to be reserved for this unique endeavor. The last time this trip was listed it filled within one month.


----------



## CBow (Aug 26, 2007)

So, are you an outfitter or is this a private trip?


----------



## kiteozone (Jun 8, 2009)

this is a private trip we have 8 experienced 
participants so far


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I wish it was next year. I would be interested for sure. Sounds like an awesome expedition. 


Jim


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Chris knows his stuff. This would be a great crew to go on this trip with. Sorry I cant make it. Super bummed.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Did this trip ever happen? This trip is number one on my bucket list and I would like to hear about the trip if you all ended up going. Also if anyone out there thinks they want to plan a 2016 trip I would be very interested in going. Thanks


----------



## kiteozone (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes it went. Griz tracks in every camp. Wolf tracks in half the camps. We saw only 6 kayakers and one helicopter pilot in 16 days. Cold, rainy (14 of 16 days with rain) remote, big, and wild. I would do it again in a heartbeat even though I rafted with a fleece neck gaiter, fleece hat and rain coat almost every day.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

kiteozone said:


> Yes it went. Griz tracks in every camp. Wolf tracks in half the camps. We saw only 6 kayakers and one helicopter pilot in 16 days. Cold, rainy (14 of 16 days with rain) remote, big, and wild. I would do it again in a heartbeat even though I rafted with a fleece neck gaiter, fleece hat and rain coat almost every day.


We did it in the middle of the summer and the last half of the trip we still had 7-8 layers of clothing on. We saw nobody else until we hit Dry Bay. First night a griz ate the toilet seat. It was a great trip, but once was enough for me.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Did you ice climb up some icebergs?


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Did you use a tan or white yeti cooler? Trying to figure out what works best. 

But seriously 10 years ago i would have been all over this trip had I been into whitewater at the time. What a trip of a life time.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

kiteozone, Glad you had a great trip! We're on the wait list. Probably get on in a year or so.(hopefully) Just curious why you shipped you gear up there as opposed to renting gear? Did your gear arrive w/o damage?


----------

